# Camellia - Bugs, fungus, other?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

This one is healthy:



These others right nearby are not.











I see spiderwebs all over the curled up leaves. I'm guessing this is an insect infestation - looking for confirmation and treatment. My gut tells me liquid Bifenthrin.

@Ecks from Tex , @Greendoc what say ye?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

This is actually Avid+Orthene. 1 oz per gallon of summer weight Horticultural oil applied at high pressure is another option. 
I do not typically use Bifenthrin on Ornamental pests and mites. Reason why is there is a very high incidence of resistance to Bifenthrin.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I see several things.

You've definitely got an insect problem. Bifin is okay for flowering ornamentals, but there are better products OTC. Plus I use the shit out of 100% neem oil, which is a good insecticide.

You've got some disease issues as well, which could be caused by the insect damage. The spider webs could actually be a fungus as well (mold).

It looks like the insect damage has left you with some powdery mildew in one of those pictures. Good indicator the disease and insect damage is connected.

The yellow spots on the leaves could be a bunch of stuff, but it does look like mottle virus. If so, there's no treatment other than to prune the infected branches. For every other possible disease, fungicide will work.

The brow/dying leaves could just be dieback from heat and the fact that the plant is weakened right now.

I would suggest going ahead with some fungicide to at the very least prevent spreading. I would use a multi-site fungicide like Mancozeb + something like Thiophanate Methyl. Use low rates and be cautious, as it could cause damage.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Mancozeb+Thiophanate Methyl is safe in hot weather. I am careful about Daconil. That is a fall and spring fungicide for me. Rather have Mancozeb now. Thiophanate is also not like Bayleton, Tebuconazole, or Triticonazole. Those last three can growth regulate plants and not in a good way.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Mancozeb+Thiophanate Methyl is safe in hot weather. I am careful about Daconil. That is a fall and spring fungicide for me. Rather have Mancozeb now. Thiophanate is also not like Bayleton, Tebuconazole, or Triticonazole. Those last three can growth regulate plants and not in a good way.


But Myclobutanil can potentially burn in hot weather, correct?

I don't use Daconil that often, probably for the reason you said. I've been rotating some copper hydroxide products. SePro Junction fungicide mancozeb/copper mix seems like a good idea, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Myclobutanil is the least growth regulating out of all the Triazole DMI fungicides. I prefer it in my climate. Junction is a good idea. That is one I stay away from because of my roses . Copper on roses will cause them to defoliate.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Myclobutanil burned my roses once in about 85 degrees. I double checked my application rate, so not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh no. Forgot about the solvent in the formula. That is why I like the Thiophanate Methyl wp. No solvents to burn in hot weather.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So Mancozeb for fungus, and what for insect control? We're those the only two products?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> So Mancozeb for fungus, and what for insect control? We're those the only two products?


Mancozeb + Thiophanate Methyl (Clearys 3336F)

Avid + Orthene tanx mixed.

Avid is a Syrgenta product, AI is abemectin. Buy generic at domyown here. https://www.domyown.com/abamectin-015-ec-miticide-insecticide-p-2349.html?keyword=&gclid=CjwKCAjwtIXbBRBhEiwAWV-5noVNn6tmvv4GT3H1t1FwB4GaYnIIYmtf1YtffLsJInyhEICi3L1HcxoC4QQQAvD_BwE

Orthene - AI is acephate, consumer version is something I use, Bonide Systemic Insect Control.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

All four is my usual for pests and diseases on ornamentals.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > So Mancozeb for fungus, and what for insect control? We're those the only two products?
> ...


@Greendoc



Does this look about right?

Can I mix all 4 in the tank, or two and two? And any reason to do or not do 20-20-20 and trace elements as well?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


I've never understood why mancozeb 80% is not rated for residential turf. I've always used mancozeb 37%.

But other than that you're good and I don't see why you couldn't use the 80% in your situation.

The 20-20-20 is up to you. It isn't going to fix the problem here but it isn't going to hurt in the slightest and of course will help long term recovery


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I would run with all 4 given the poor state of the plants. The 20-20-20 will serve two purposes. It will feed the plants and it will buffer spray water pH. The pesticides you are applying are rapidly degraded in water with a pH over 7. They are most stable at pH 5-6.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks guys as always. I feel bad that I'm gonna have to tax this woman for it but I have to buy over $200 in chemicals for it. I was thinking maybe $100-$125 for the treatment, does that sound fair?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Thanks guys as always. I feel bad that I'm gonna have to tax this woman for it but I have to buy over $200 in chemicals for it. I was thinking maybe $100-$125 for the treatment, does that sound fair?


that's one thing I know jack shit about. That's a greendoc question.

Maybe offer her $100 for a single treatment or $250 to treat all her camillas/roses etc. at the "preventative rate." Probably wouldn't be much sweat off your back in terms of chemical costs but more money.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@SCGrassMan If I am making a one time application to a customer not on maintenance, $140 is what it costs for me to park the truck, load the Maruyama and spray. If it is a maintenance customer, pest prone plants are noted in the estimate walk through and factor into my quote.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> @SCGrassMan If I am making a one time application to a customer not on maintenance, $140 is what it costs for me to park the truck, load the Maruyama and spray. If it is a maintenance customer, pest prone plants are noted in the estimate walk through and factor into my quote.


I went with a hybrid of your two ideas. I quoted a price to do all of the shrubs on the property that covers my costs, and then a much lower price for a second treatment in 30 days on just the infected/affected shrubs.


----------

